# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چند سوال در مورد دانشگاه تهران محل تحصیل فارابی قم

## ali-sha

سلام.
چند سوال دارم و میخوام کامپیوتر پردیس فارابی رو بزنم.
1) تو دفترچه زده روزانه و از طرفی اسمش پردیسه.حالا شهریه میگیره یا نه؟
*2) بعد از فارغ التحصیلی روی مدرک میزنند دانشگاه تهران یا محصل تحصیلش هم قید میشه؟*
3)سطح علمیش چطوریه و محیطش چی؟
4)ارزششو داره تو انتخاب رشته بزنمش؟
5)تا حالا کسی اونجا دانشجو بوده؟اگه بوده لطفا مزایا و معایبش رو بگید.

----------


## ali-sha

کسی چیزی نمیدونه؟

----------


## SaeedEBR

سلام.
در مورد سوال اول: به شعبه یه دانشگاه در جای دیگه میگن پردیس. با پردیس خودگردان که شهریه سنگین میگیره فرق داره. پردیس فارابی قم روزانه ست و شهریه نمیگیره. 
سوال دوم: شما مدرک دانشگاه تهران میگیری و محل تحصیل هم قید نمیشه.
سوال سه: من خودم کنکور 95 رو دادم و دانشجو نیستم و محیطشو ندیدم.
سوال چهار: شک نکن که ارزششو داره و من خودم هم کامپیوتر پردیس فارابی رو میزنم و شاید همکلاسی شدیم.  😀
موفق باشی

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali-sha

ممنون
بیشتر دغدغه ی ذهنی من مدرکشه
مطمئنی قید نمیشه؟بعدا سرمون کلاه نره!

----------


## SaeedEBR

دوست عزیز به نظرم دغدغه ت بی مورده .فردا تو میخوای کار کنی و پول دربیاری،نه مدرکت!! فرض کن نوشته هم بشه، از اطلاعاتت کم میشه؟؟؟؟
حالا جدا از اون من خودم از مشاور مدرسه مون (مشاور صداوسیما و گزینه 2 هم هست) شنیدم که قید نمیشه.  حالا اگر هم بشه واسه من یکی خیلی اهمیت نداره!

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## ali-sha

دیروز از یکی پرسیدم که مدرکش توی پردیس تهران بود و قید میشه
حالا برای اپلای کردن ملاک دانشگاه تهران قرار میگیره دیگه؟

----------


## SaeedEBR

> دیروز از یکی پرسیدم که مدرکش توی پردیس تهران بود و قید میشه
> حالا برای اپلای کردن ملاک دانشگاه تهران قرار میگیره دیگه؟


ببین دوست عزیز این پردیس همه جای دنیا متداوله  و چیز عجیبی نیست.  معادل انگلیسیش هم Campus هستش که میتونید سرچ کنید.  پردیس فارابی برند دانشگاه تهران رو یدک میکشه و جزو دانشگاه تهرانه. اون ور هم مطمئنا به عنوان فارغ‌التحصیل دانشگاه تهران میشناسنتون. موفق باشی

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## alikarimi16

عزیز مطمنی راجع به شهریه؟
برای کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی خیلی گرون بودا
اینو اگه از یه مسئول دانشگاه شون یا دانشجو بپرسید بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## ali-sha

> عزیز مطمنی راجع به شهریه؟
> برای کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی خیلی گرون بودا
> اینو اگه از یه مسئول دانشگاه شون یا دانشجو بپرسید بگید ممنون میشم


دوره روزلنه هست پس شهریه نداره

----------


## SaeedEBR

> عزیز مطمنی راجع به شهریه؟
> برای کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی خیلی گرون بودا
> اینو اگه از یه مسئول دانشگاه شون یا دانشجو بپرسید بگید ممنون میشم


دوست عزیز، در مورد ارشد رو نمیدونم ولی در کارشناسی همون طور که در دفترچه هم نوشته روزانه ست و شهریه ای دریافت نمیشه.  اگر هم بشه حتما مربوط به دوره شبانه بوده. 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------

